

Need to make $5000 for medical expenses.  - anonmed

Hi. I am a regular reader of HN. I am posting this under a anonymous username, I hope no one minds.<p>I am currently in a bit of financial distress, and need a little over $5000 to pay some medical expenses.<p>Any suggestions on how I can do this?<p>I was hoping to make a portion of it by providing some kind of freelance service online. I am a very good web designer and am skilled with Photoshop and Illustrator, however I dont have a portfolio or any client testimonials (since I dont do this professionally).<p>Is there anyone here who needs some kind of web design? I could design logos, websites, user interfaces for your apps, or even print designs.<p>Please contact me at stefanowebaria@gmail.com. Thanks.
======
iamdave
Here's a decent (not good, decent) strategy:

1\. Build a set of templates 2\. Go to a few mom and pop shops 3\. Sell said
templates at a flatrate 4\. Offer dirt cheap hosting $5/mo for 1 year 5\.
Prosper.

------
imp
It's going to be hard to get work if you don't have any portfolio at all. Try
designing some stuff for fun or for fake clients so that people can see what
you're capable of.

